
Twitter removes verified checkmarks from several white supremacists’ profiles - jdoliner
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/15/twitter-removes-verified-checkmarks-from-several-white-supremacists-profiles/
======
jabretti
Verifucation was intended as a way of distinguishing the actual profiles of
famous people from fake ones. If twitter has now decided that they can dis-
verify people for saying things they don't like, then twitter is implicitly
endorsing the views of anyone who still has the check mark. So, good luck with
that.

Also, contra this article, Richard Spencer, whatever his flaws may be, is not
a neo-Nazi. He's certainly a white nationalist, and may possibly be a white
supremacist, but he's not a neo-Nazi, and people really should stop trying to
use these terms interchangeably.

